# News from South Louisiana/Norco FT?



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news yet?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> Any news yet?


Jimmy Isles just remembered to go pick Griffith up at the airport.

SM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Tom Watson said:
> 
> 
> > Any news yet?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Jimmy thought the trial was last weekend!

News? Hot, sunny and dusty. :wink: 

Heading that way tonight and run the Am on Saturday.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I believe 24 back to the open land blind. Ryan B. won the Q. Rick Mock 2nd. in the Q.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Derby Results:

1st Trial Lawyer (FC/AFC "Ranger"xFC/AFC Tequila Sunrise) 
O/H Rickey Edge

2nd Mjolnir's USMC Amphib Assault (FC/AFC "Soupy"xJaybar's Langton Lady)
O/H Greg Lee

3rd Nettie of Buffalo (FC Fargo x Dream Catcher II)
O/H Rick Mock

4th Timberpond's Scarlet & Gold (NFC/AFC "Drake"xRaindancers Semper 
Fidelis)
O/H Greg Lee

RJ Dude's Quick Draw (Macabe's Spring Lake Dude MH QAAx Delaune's 
Little Miss Victoria) 
O/H ME!!! 16 months old, first Derby 8) 

JAM Topbrass Wags to Riches (Burn's Golden Phonenix MHxTopbrass Pearl
The Girl)
O/H Renee Evans Congrats to her on her first FT ever, and first dog 
totally trained by her  What a way to start your FT career

JAM Fordland's Tax Collector (FC/AFC "Ford"xRB's Don't Misunderstand Me)
O/H Sam Milton


What a great Derby. Four very demanding yet fair series. Thanks judges Bob Kennon and Bobby Boudet. 

Should have Open results later, didn't see it b/c I was working the Derby. Amateur water blind to start tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

For those that sent the pm's, I do remember what dog Ryan won the Qual with. I believe Chubby Mac won the Open and Gabby got 2nd. Handled by Ryan. 13 dogs back to the water blind in the Am.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

That would have to be Pudgy Mac as Chubby unfortunately died several years ago.

Congrats to Ryan and Team Farmer.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st Jamestown's Perfect Ten QAA
David Maronge

2nd ????

3rd FC/AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford
Sam Milton

4th ????

RJ Moody's Poor Larry MH QAA
Bobby Lane Great trial Bobby!!!

Jam Brier Lake's Southern Comfort QAA
Timmy Juneau

Not sure about the rest of the Jams or 2nd and 4th. Way to go SLRC club members!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Tim , you are correct. Pudgy was the one. 

Ricky, Sam did not win 3rd in the Am. He was droped in the first. I believe he placed in the Open. Frank Jones got 2nd in the Am. I believe Wendel got 3rd or 4th in the Am. Not sure about the other placement.

Congrats to my training partners David(1st) & Bobby(RJ)

And big congrtas to my partner in crime Timmy(Jam). If Whiskey could not win, i'm glad his sister did(BO).


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to David Maronge on the Am. win. Bo's still got it.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Am Results:

1st David Maronge (Bo)

2nd Frank Jones(Schooner)

3rd Wendell Williams (Bodago)

4th Steve Helgoth(Gracie)

Jams - 4 Jams, Whiskey with Timmy Janue, Nissen with Ryder, Larry Bozeman with Dena, Bobby Lane with Larry

In the Open

3rd went to Sam Milton and Ford
4th went to Wayne Stupka with Misty
RJ went to Mike Cicero with Maggie

Only two dogs did the last series of the Open without handling - triple with one gun retired. First series triple had an extremely tough bird in it too.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Ricky Elston said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st Trial Lawyer (FC/AFC "Ranger"xFC/AFC Tequila Sunrise)
> O/H Rickey Edge
> ...


Way to go Ricky! Congrats to Greg Lee also. Scarlett the 4th place dog (15 months old today) is a littermate to two other keepers. 

Frank


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I forgot to give Ricky a shout out and a congrats on his RJ in the derby.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

What no shout out on my superior handler skills in the Qual.  
$60 lesson/correction

Note to self: When judge yells dog just let the dog go!


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Wayne and Misty and David and Bo.

Will


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's a shout out to that perfect whistle stop, Bobby :lol: What about a shout for the most yardage covered on a creep before breaking? :x Qualifying test were very good! Congrats to everyone who finished. Thanks to all of the judges.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Yea that was very impressive. And you called early that morning. 

Thanks. That was the best stop I ever got on a whistle she normally loops to the right.


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Congrats Rickey on the Derby win!! See ya at Lonestar.

Robby


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations David.


----------

